# Is your Mate an active furry?



## Sarlune (Mar 1, 2010)

Meaning, do they participate in the furry fandom because you want to or do they do it on their own?

In my case, my boyfriend only participates in the sense that he lets me call him Lion and draw him as a lion and dress his Gaia avi as one. But he only does this cause he knows I like it. (plus he looks like one with his beard and foofy hair X3 )

So do they do it to make you happy or do they do it cause they like it?
And just for fun, what is both of your species? I wanna imagine the crazy babies that would come out of that relationship. 

Mine is a Wolf Tiger and his is a Lion. So yeah XP

EDIT: And by active I mean drawing furries, rping as furries, dressing/acting like furries ect ect


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't have a girlfriend. Nor would I want a one who is a furry, that would be weird.

(not mentioning thefact I never really even want to date)


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 1, 2010)

Uh. He's in it yeah. He's just as into it as I am, or rather, we're in it together. *Violin solo*

CABBIT ANDA DEMON WOLF. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2847931/
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK.

He's got wings but I couldn't be bothered to add them.


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't have a mate : (


----------



## Seas (Mar 1, 2010)

Both of us are active in the furry fandom by our own choice.
My species is an own-created kind of a lizard-like species, and my mate's is an anthro eastern dragon (but without wings or horns).


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I don't have a girlfriend. Nor would I want a one who is a furry, that would be weird.
> 
> (not mentioning thefact I never really even want to date)


You sound like a friend of mine, about the not wanting to date lol

Why would it be weird?



SugarMental said:


> Uh. He's in it yeah. He's just as into it as I am, or rather, we're in it together. *Violin solo*
> 
> CABBIT ANDA DEMON WOLF.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2847931/
> ...


The pic made me LOL Those would be some awkward babies XD



WillowWulf said:


> I don't have a mate : (


Well if you did what would you like that person to be?



Seastalker said:


> Both of us are active in the furry fandom by our own choice.
> My species is an own-created kind of a lizard-like species, and my mate's is an anthro eastern dragon (but without wings or horns).


Well the babies wouldn't be all that awkward then XP


----------



## Ratte (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine's part of it, yes.  We've been part of it since before we met each other.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 1, 2010)

No since I do not have a girlfriend.


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Well if you did what would you like that person to be?


I really don't know...but whatever they were, they would be my dom...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

I have no use for a partner at this time so I guess this thread doesn't apply to me :\


----------



## Charrio (Mar 1, 2010)

They used to be, but lost interest with all the drama


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 1, 2010)

No boyfriend to interact in the fandom.
My ex did for awhile, and that died pretty quick.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't have a mate at the moment.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 1, 2010)

Whats with everyone not having a mate? XP


----------



## Aden (Mar 1, 2010)

My boyfriend is, yes.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 1, 2010)

I really hope he doesn't.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Whats with everyone not having a mate? XP


 
If you must know, many furries can't find someone as nerdy and weird as them so they pretty much stay alone, me it might be sort of that but I try to stay away from people so I don't have a so called mate to begin with, females cost too much money and time which I don't have at the moment and I'm not going to hook up with another guy ever so its no surprise I don't have one :\


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> If you must know, many furries can't find someone as nerdy and weird as them so they pretty much stay alone, me it might be sort of that but I try to stay away from people so I don't have a so called mate to begin with, females cost too much money and time which I don't have at the moment and I'm not going to hook up with another guy ever so its no surprise I don't have one :\



This just about sums it up but I'm not weird or overly nerdy for that matter. Yes, some of you will flame me for claiming I'm not weird but I'm really not weird IRL...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This just about sums it up but I'm not weird or overly nerdy for that matter. Yes, some of you will flame me for claiming I'm not weird but I'm really not weird IRL...


 sure you aren't mr stereotypical fox boy :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

My gal totally only puts up with it because she's a very tolerant (and easily amused) individual.  But it's okay; I put up with so many of her weird fetishes that I deserve this one, even if I do say so myself.

But it's not like I drag her to cons or anything, I just usually depict her as a doggy in some of my doodles of her.  XD


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> If you must know, many furries can't find someone as nerdy and weird as them so they pretty much stay alone, me it might be sort of that but I try to stay away from people so I don't have a so called mate to begin with, females cost too much money and time which I don't have at the moment and I'm not going to hook up with another guy ever so its no surprise I don't have one :\


I don't blame my inability to find a mate on me being weird..I'm just shy
(and I don't think I cost a lot :'( )


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> My gal totally only puts up with it because she's a very tolerant (and easily amused) individual.  But it's okay; I put up with so many of her weird fetishes that I deserve this one, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> But it's not like I drag her to cons or anything, I just usually depict her as a doggy in some of my doodles of her.  XD




Haha, Good job on the banner btw. Just +watched you as well. 

On topic: Gotta love tolerability


----------



## Jesie (Mar 1, 2010)

Janks is very much a active furry. But not a stereotypical furry at all... Mostly because he's skinny and clean and black..


All I know is our furry jaguar/alligator children are gonna be ugly as sin...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't blame my inability to find a mate on me being weird..I'm just shy
> (and I don't think I cost a lot :'( )


 Well not all ladies cost alot but a majority will ask for lots of things and stuff, I seen women go shopping...its like a nightmare e_e;

Also if I was to have a special someone I want to have time to enjoy their company and well right now I barely got time for myself so its just not that time yet :\


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

lol@"Active Furry"

Sense when are furries active?


----------



## Jesie (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lol@"Active Furry"
> 
> Sense when are furries active?


 
correct noun, improper use.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> lol@"Active Furry"
> 
> Sense when are furries active?


 
lol after looking at your avatar I keep thinking of seeing anthros in combat suits and combat rifles xD

Anyhow I guess the op means that they are actively in the community either chatting, making art or other stuff like that I guess xP


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *My gal totally only puts up with it because she's a very tolerant (and easily amused) individual.* But it's okay; I put up with so many of her weird fetishes that I deserve this one, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> But it's not like I drag her to cons or anything, I just usually depict her as a doggy in some of my doodles of her. XD


 
Are you sure you did that political quiz right?

Btw, congrats on the banner.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol after looking at your avatar I keep thinking of seeing anthros in combat suits and combat rifles xD



That would be awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

I have no girlfriend


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I have no girlfriend


 Same boat here. Seems like its a rather large watercraft actually.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Same boat here. Seems like its a rather large watercraft actually.



Hey, more people hopped onto my boat! GET OFF!! D:< *chases with shovel*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Same boat here. Seems like its a rather large watercraft actually.


I wish there were more women here.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wish there were more women here.



Moar wimmens and guns pl0x


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wish there were more women here.


 Aye, some fine lasses with a love of life would suit men like us well.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wish there were more women here.


 
Me too.

They're too smart to stick around the likes of these places.

I'm apparently the retarded version of my gender.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

I am [un]happily single. Probably wouldn't date a furry [again].


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Kylie Can I convince you else wise? 



Nylak said:


> When the fox they're sneaking up on suddenly spots them and runs in the opposite direction.


 bloody fox humpers. How would penis Fit?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Are you sure you did that political quiz right?
> 
> Btw, congrats on the banner.


 
If you're wondering how I can be in a same-sex relationship and still be a conservative, I am. XD Somehow.  Mainly because I base most of my political opinions based on economic policies rather than social/religious policies (or I'd be a bleeding heart liberal like the rest of you).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Me too.
> 
> They're too smart to stick around the likes of these places.
> 
> I'm apparently the retarded version of my gender.




Don't feel down on yourself, you're a very accomplished artist and you're well known throughout the whole furry fandom.

P.S. I LOVE otters <333


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Aye, some fine lasses with a love of life would suit men like us well.


You know I thought of something converting chicks to furry is alot easier than making guys furry.
Unless you show a guy furry porn it's difficult unless they're already into it and don't know what furry is.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you're wondering how I can be in a same-sex relationship and still be a conservative, I am. XD Somehow.  Mainly because I base most of my political opinions based on economic policies rather than social/religious policies (or I'd be a bleeding heart liberal like the rest of you).



 finally someone with fiscally conservative values!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I thought of something converting chicks to furry is alot easier than making guys furry.
> Unless you show a guy furry porn it's difficult unless they're already into it and don't know what furry is.


Its true though! I made 2 of my Exes into furries. But then again...



... they are exes now.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Mar 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> If you're wondering how I can be in a same-sex relationship and still be a conservative, I am. XD Somehow. Mainly because I base most of my political opinions based on economic policies rather than social/religious policies (or I'd be a bleeding heart liberal like the rest of you).


 
Damn, now I'm not special.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its true though! I made 2 of my Exes into furries. But then again...
> 
> 
> 
> ... they are exes now.


Did they like the gay male porn too much?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey Kylie Can I convince you else wise?


 
I doubt it, man. Unless you're funny and don't take this shit seriously, I don't want to date you. And there's like 4 people on here who are in it for the lulz.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Did they like the gay male porn too much?


 One had a psycotic break and the other well... lets say her and I had disagreements in lifestyle.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I doubt it, man. Unless you're funny and don't take this shit seriously, I don't want to date you. And there's like 4 people on here who are in it for the lulz.


 I am a joker but only in bleak situations where I can crack jokes at terrible terrible events.  and whats to take seriously? I am joining the army "for the fuck of it"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 1, 2010)

Well take Epic PH41L for example. He takes himself and his threads way too seriously. I would NEVER date someone like him. More like H&K, less likea politician.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone who takes themselves seriously on a furry forum is suffering from some serious delusions.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well take Epic PH41L for example. He takes himself and his threads way too seriously. I would NEVER date someone like him. More like H&K, less likea politician.


 ahh lol I rarely take shit seriously and when i seem to.. its to see how people will reply.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't have a mate.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> I don't have a mate.


 Ehhhh How you doin?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ehhhh How you doin?


uhhhhh.....


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> uhhhhh.....


 What? You kinda set that up


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> What? You kinda set that up


 i guess i did but not intentionaly


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> i guess i did but not intentionaly


 Oh of course Not like my crack matters anyhow, Long distance sucks


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll admit I'm weird but that was mostly all in highschool. When I was on base for the Navy I had guys after me like I was steak -_- 
I once, had good looks. I'm trying to get them back. 

But being weird isn't all that a furry is. And Girls don't cost that much as long as you get one that understands. My bf only gets me three gifts a year and I'm ok with that as long as he makes sure he tells me he loves me. We usually stay home or go for walks rather than go out to eat cause we are both short on money. 

Finding a Mate is easier than people want to make it out to be. I met my current(hopefully last) boyfriend by randomly going up to him and hugging him. You just gotta do what you like to do and go out into the public. Take your dog to a dog park, go to a arts and crafts thing, hangout at your favorite store ect ect. If you go out and do what you love, you'll find someone that loves that too.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

I just don't like being lonely. If I could find a fuck/cuddle buddy shit would be cash.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I just don't like being lonely. If I could find a fuck/cuddle buddy shit would be cash.



I don't either. I just hate being alone period. Seriously, I get depressed when I'm home alone. -_-


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I just don't like being lonely. If I could find a fuck/cuddle buddy shit would be cash.


 Aye, I hear you there. Well if you wish to chat send me a line on MSN or skype.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I don't either. I just hate being alone period. Seriously, I get depressed when I'm home alone. -_-



I don't really get depressed when I'm alone, but I do feel lonely after not talking to somebody for an extended period of time.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

It's more like, I wanna cuddle with someone but I don't like getting emotionally involved.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I don't either. I just hate being alone period. Seriously, I get depressed when I'm home alone. -_-



I'm alone most of the time while i'm not at school, yet I really never get depressed... Although I am a pretty introverted person, so that explains it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It's more like, I wanna cuddle with someone but I don't like getting emotionally involved.


 Fair deal. At this point that appeals too but you ain't in Ottawa.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

I had found a woman that lives close to me, we had texted for 3 hours she just suddenly stopped, tried to contact her but haven't gotten called back at all in half a week.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

that blows chunks.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Sucks dude :/

O Canada, my home and native land...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> that blows chunks.


She was cute, I don't know what happened to her.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

If someone flakes out on me like that, I wouldn't chase them. Doesn't say good things about their personality.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Me too.
> 
> They're too smart to stick around the likes of these places.
> 
> I'm apparently the retarded version of my gender.


 
Lies, you are awesome wrapped in fur...I wonder why I'm still stuck here in limbo the furry fandom D:

If god exists he's a prick for doing this to me :\


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Well take Epic PH41L for example. He takes himself and his threads way too seriously. I would NEVER date someone like him.* More like H&K*, less likea politician.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


>


 ;P


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Active furry will be active only in bed.
Also, I am alone.
Would or wouldn't want a furry mate? The time will decide. Time or space*
It doesn't really matter to me, as long as I can either stay sane or keep my brain on fumes.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Sucks dude :/
> 
> O Canada, my home and native land...


 fuckin right




CannonFodder said:


> She was cute, I don't know what happened to her.


 hope she calls back man.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

no she isnt, shes an active anime fan :V who is a furry on the side


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 2, 2010)

Would have preferred a furry mate, but at this point any mate is better than none at all.. I'm working on it.


----------



## Fehne (Mar 2, 2010)

My boyfriend knows I'm into furry, but no, he's not into it himself.  He lets me draw him as a lion, but he's not at all interested in furry himself, and honestly I don't mind one bit.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes and no. He doesn't consider himself to be a furry but he enjoys the art, let me give him a fursona based on his cat, and makes cute kitty sounds with me while cuddling.


----------



## torachi (Mar 2, 2010)

Nylak said:


> My gal totally only puts up with it because she's a very tolerant (and easily amused) individual. But it's okay; I put up with so many of her weird fetishes that I deserve this one, even if I do say so myself.
> 
> But it's not like I drag her to cons or anything, I just usually depict her as a doggy in some of my doodles of her. XD


 
lol^This

Anything's game so the answer, technically, is yes.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Not that it matters to our relationship, but yes. He's a ferret/ram mix.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't have a mate : (


^


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 2, 2010)

i want a mate D:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 2, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Meaning, do they participate in the furry fandom because you want to or do they do it on their own?
> 
> In my case, my boyfriend only participates in the sense that he lets me call him Lion and draw him as a lion and dress his Gaia avi as one. But he only does this cause he knows I like it. (plus he looks like one with his beard and foofy hair X3 )
> 
> ...


Not everyone is going to have a mate who is furry. 

I wouldn't say your BF participates at all. I say this because he is not doing anything voluntarillly, or at least that is how it sounds to me.


----------



## Amoranis (Mar 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Uh. He's in it yeah. He's just as into it as I am, or rather, we're in it together. *Violin solo*
> 
> CABBIT ANDA DEMON WOLF.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2847931/
> ...



Omg AWWWW :3

KAWAII !


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes he is.. in fact he's how I found out furries even exist lol 

"you draw furries" 
"I draw what?" 
"check this site" 
"oh! lol"


----------



## furatail (Mar 2, 2010)

My wife thinks furry is a little weird. She's a little embarrassed about it in front of her friends and often denies I'm a furry when alone with them. However, she doesn't say much about my artwork and plushies in my room.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 2, 2010)

shut up

yes


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fair deal. At this point that appeals too but you ain't in Ottawa.



Ottawa where? Oo


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not everyone is going to have a mate who is furry.
> 
> I wouldn't say your BF participates at all. I say this because he is not doing anything voluntarillly, or at least that is how it sounds to me.



He's gotten used to me calling him a lion that for a gift he gives me plushy lions. Though when it comes to actually being a furry the farthest he's gotten was wanting a dragon/scorpion tail. Which was brought up after I said I wanted a big foofy kitty tail.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 2, 2010)

furatail said:


> My wife thinks furry is a little weird. She's a little embarrassed about it in front of her friends and often denies I'm a furry when alone with them. However, she doesn't say much about my artwork and plushies in my room.


*opens mouth...then closes it*


I'll use you as to what to avoid to be in the future :V


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Lord Eon (Mar 2, 2010)

My mate is not a furry _per se_, though she would be a snow leopard if she were. Honestly, it's irrelevant to me and I'm not sure I understand why anyone would get so hung up over whether or not their mate shared one particular interest. Though, admittedly, I'm hardly the most serious furry on the planet and there are others who take the whole thing way more seriously than I ever would.

To those for whom it is an issue, mind if I ask why?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Amoranis said:


> Omg AWWWW :3
> 
> KAWAII !


Weeabo.

Go danburu or something.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 2, 2010)

No, my mate is not in the fandom.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 2, 2010)

No, but he likes it when I put on cat ears, and I've created a xenomorph 'sona for him. (Which he doesn't use. I just like to draw it sometimes.)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 2, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> No, but* he likes it when I put on cat ears*, and I've created a xenomorph 'sona for him. (Which he doesn't use. I just like to draw it sometimes.)


Many guys like that.
Half of them are fatasses.
:[


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 2, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Many guys like that.
> Half of them are fatasses.
> :[


Pretty sure the majority of guys would like that, no matter who they are.
Unless they were a super conservative tool / asexual.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

My mate thinks its weird, but he also thinks tails/ears are hot. :| I have assigned him Wolf, and he aggrees. Fox+wolf= WEIRD BABIES.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> My mate thinks its weird, but he also thinks tails/ears are hot. :| I have assigned him Wolf, and he aggrees. Fox+wolf= WEIRD BABIES.


Not as weird as the alligator wolf babies XP
Tails and ears are hot ;P
I often times will wear my ear hat in the bedroom >.>
I wish I had a tail though XP


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

I have no ears. I'm waiting until I can get some really nice ones made. I have a tail and collar.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 2, 2010)

My boyfriend isn't a Furry, but he promised to go to conventions with me.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

I should make my boyfriend wear a ferret tail. He already wears those super gay jeans.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 2, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I have no ears. I'm waiting until I can get some really nice ones made. I have a tail and collar.


My friend said he knew someone that would make some. But he hasn't asked her yet. I would really like some better ears, paws would be amazing, and a tail X3
Collars are HOT, I love wearing them and I love it when my mate wears one. though mine has a matching leash that makes things more interesting x3



RoseHexwit said:


> My boyfriend isn't a Furry, but he promised to go to conventions with me.


Mine will go with me anywhere. Mainly cause we love actually doing stuff together, rather than sitting at home all day XP


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, and mine has given in and agreed to try yiff once.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't exactly have a mate just yet, but the one person who i'm dating right now says she's okay with it as long as I don't have wierd nicknames...

(I don't know, but those were her exact words lol.)


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

He's fairly active, but also kind of a closet fur.
Ferret and wolf. Weird babies. xD (and impossible IRL xD)


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I should make my boyfriend wear a ferret tail. He already wears those super gay jeans.



Pictures needed for this epic awesome plan.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

i dont have a mate :,( but when i do get one i would like her to be a furry    ^^ would love to have a furry girlfriend


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 2, 2010)

Kiszka said:


> He's fairly active, but also kind of a closet fur.
> Ferret and wolf. Weird babies. xD (and impossible IRL xD)


I pictured a wolfs head on a long ferret body. >___>
It's almost as awesome as flying cat snakes.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Mar 2, 2010)

My situation's similar to yours. I draw my mate as a wolf and call him Wolfie, and forced him to wear a tail once, but that's it. I'm a maned wolf, and he's a timber wolf. :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

silvermoon93 said:


> My situation's similar to yours. I draw my mate as a wolf and call him Wolfie, and forced him to wear a tail once, but that's it. I'm a maned wolf, and he's a timber wolf. :3



All the furry gals here can get their guys to do a lot of crap for them  I likes it.


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 2, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I pictured a wolfs head on a long ferret body. >___>
> It's almost as awesome as flying cat snakes.


lol xD


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Many guys like that.
> Half of them are fatasses.
> :[


Very true.

But that's the closest he gets to anything even remotely "furry."


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Very true.
> 
> But that's the closest he gets to anything even remotely "furry."


Too bad, though it's still a step to go. Maybe with the time he will get used to it and eventually feel more towards it.

ORRR go my way and chamber himself in FAF saying random shit hoping for agreement.



RoseHexwit said:


> My boyfriend isn't a Furry, but he promised to go to conventions with me.


Brain insurance?
Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff 



BlueberriHusky said:


> I should make my boyfriend wear a ferret tail. *He already wears those super gay jeans*.


And the rainbow colored teeth of him.


----------



## hlfb (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes in a way, he considers himself a furry, but he claims to have no 'fursona' and is really only into it for the pornography.  I'm sure he would dry hump anyone in a fursuit he could get his hands on. 

I'm in the same boat, I would imagine, as I enjoy the fandom but don't run around in skinny jeans with tails and ears on.  I don't tell people _I'm a fox!_ or any other secondary identity I have created.  Though unlike him, I am not very likely to ask for crusty fursuit hugs.  

This is where we differ though, I would love to attend one of the larger fur cons, but he wants nothing to do with any of them.  I think that the furry subculture is amazingly fascinating from a sociological point of view.  Plus, I just love watching people.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> All the furry gals here can get their guys to do a lot of crap for them  I likes it.


 
No thats mean and forcing things on them...I just hope when I do get me a special someone they aren't from the fandom or even know about it, it seems furry females are too manipulative :[


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

women in general get accused of being manipulative furry or otherwise


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey, we're not all manipulative. D: Personally, I'm just manipulative online. Because I can be. >3>

Besides, it only works if the guy lets them do it.  Grow a backbone and say "GET YOUR OWN SAMMICH BITCH" sometime.  ^^


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, we're not all manipulative. D: Personally, I'm just manipulative online. Because I can be. >3>
> 
> Besides, it only works if the guy lets them do it. Grow a backbone and say "GET YOUR OWN SAMMICH BITCH" sometime. ^^


 
B-but what if I _want_ to get you a sandwich? :3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> B-but what if I _want_ to get you a sandwich? :3


 
You can get me a sandwich anytime, babe.  :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You can get me a sandwich anytime, babe. :3


 
Anything to make ya happy. =>


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 3, 2010)

Almost every female furry has a mate, but hardly any males do. D:


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Almost every female furry has a mate, but hardly any males do. D:


 
Until they give in to the inevitable and turn gay for lack of other options.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Until they give in to the inevitable and turn gay for lack of other options.


 
This post made me sad. 3:


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> This post made me sad. 3:


 
It's true, though, and I really don't understand why.  When I first was introduced to the fandom, I completely expected it to be overrun with females--I mean, cute fuzzy animal people didn't (and still don't) strike me as being very appearling to males in general.  I wonder if it's the sexual aspect of the community that puts off so many gals, or if it's just the general and social retardation of about half the fandom.

Either way, it's kind of depressing.  >_>


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 3, 2010)

most of them go bi looking at this thread -_-

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60332

also, i think even non furry guys like girls in bunny dresses.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It's true, though, and I really don't understand why. When I first was introduced to the fandom, I completely expected it to be overrun with females--I mean, cute fuzzy animal people didn't (and still don't) strike me as being very appearling to males in general. I wonder if it's the sexual aspect of the community that puts off so many gals, or if it's just the general and social retardation of about half the fandom.
> 
> Either way, it's kind of depressing. >_>


 
I think it's the fact that most guys are nerdy or total horndogs.

And i'm sorry you are not happy... Anything I can do or say to help?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> I think it's the fact that most guys are nerdy or total horndogs.
> 
> And i'm sorry you are not happy... Anything I can do or say to help?


 
That could be it. XD

And no, I'm just fine, thanks. <3



Meadow said:


> most of them go bi looking at this thread -_-
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=60332
> 
> also, i think even non furry guys like girls in bunny dresses.


 
Well, who doesn't like a good bunny dress?  

And the bi thing is probably associated with the "Well a hole is a hole" syndrome that seems to run rampant around here.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That could be it. XD
> 
> And no, I'm just fine, thanks. <3


 

Well if you need me just holler. <3


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

lol I'll be honest, I was offended by the hypersexual nature of what I found on the sites, then again I was pretty turned off by all things porn related.... although after admitting to myself that I was bi and doing a lot of adult art commissions and requests I've started to get over that hang up lol


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> lol I'll be honest, I was offended by the hypersexual nature of what I found on the sites, then again I was pretty turned off by all things porn related.... although after admitting to myself that I was bi and doing a lot of adult art commissions and requests I've started to get over that hang up lol


 
Eeeeyup, this is more or less my story right here as well.  XD


----------



## Telnac (Mar 3, 2010)

I dunno; most of the furry women I've met irl were either single or in relationships so open they might as well have been single.  But neither were they looking for a deep relationship with anyone.  A few quick yiffs is all they wanted from anyone.

That may be fun for an evening or two... but I like relationships that are far more substantive than that.  So far, I've only found women like that outside the fandom.  I don't expect that to change.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I dunno; most of the furry women I've met irl were either single or in relationships so open they might as well have been single. But neither were they looking for a deep relationship with anyone. A few quick yiffs is all they wanted from anyone.
> 
> That may be fun for an evening or two... but I like relationships that are far more substantive than that. So far, I've only found women like that outside the fandom. I don't expect that to change.


 
This post surprised me, although I do agree, a stable relationship holds better rewards than just gettin laid.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

stable relationships are hard to find anywhere and damned if they aren't hard to hold together when you get one lol


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> stable relationships are hard to find anywhere and damned if they aren't hard to hold together when you get one lol


 
True words, unforetunatly..


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I dunno; most of the furry women I've met irl were either single or in relationships so open they might as well have been single. But neither were they looking for a deep relationship with anyone. A few quick yiffs is all they wanted from anyone.
> 
> That may be fun for an evening or two... but I like relationships that are far more substantive than that. So far, I've only found women like that outside the fandom. I don't expect that to change.


 


leon said:


> This post surprised me, although I do agree, a stable relationship holds better rewards than just gettin laid.


 
Surprised me too, but now that I think about it, not so much.  I guess some/most gals who are "sexually openminded" enough to put up with the crap of this fandom would be a bit more, shall we say, noncommital in their relationships.

I've only met a few furries IRL, personally, so I just wouldn't know.  That would be disappointing, though.  The only-in-it-for-a-fling thing.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Surprised me too, but now that I think about it, not so much. I guess some/most gals who are "sexually openminded" enough to put up with the crap of this fandom would be a bit more, shall we say, noncommital in their relationships.
> 
> I've only met a few furries IRL, personally, so I just wouldn't know. That would be disappointing, though. The only-in-it-for-a-fling thing.


 
Sad enough to say, I have met this problem out of the fandom, "oh I just want to get my kicks then ditch you", not my cup of tea tbh.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

With all the guys who'll suck up to them just because they have a vagina, I can see why a lot of furry girls wouldn't care one bit about commitment.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Sad enough to say, I have met this problem out of the fandom, "oh I just want to get my kicks then ditch you", not my cup of tea tbh.


 
That kind of irritates me, personally (I mean, not if they go ahead and do it with someone else, but if they think I'm going to willingly participate). Even though I know I totally don't act like it, I'm one of those lameass people that needs to have a relationship _before_ sex.



BlueberriHusky said:


> With all the guys who'll suck up to them just because they have a vagina, I can see why a lot of furry girls wouldn't care one bit about commitment.


 
That is _very_ true.  XD  Yet another reason why we need more gals around here!


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That kind of irritates me, personally (I mean, not if they go ahead and do it with someone else, but if they think I'm going to willingly participate). Even though I know I totally don't act like it, I'm one of those lameass people that needs to have a relationship _before_ sex.
> 
> 
> 
> That is _very_ true. XD Yet another reason why we need more gals around here!


 
Well then we can be lameasses together, and another thing that irritates me is that since i'm a guy i'm excpected to try and fuck any woman that even glances my direction.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

eh it's not lame, it's actually a good thing. I went through a period of time after a nasty divorce from an abusive guy where I went poly just to avoid the idea of being in a relationship... but it wasn't fulfilling, actually made me feel bad about myself.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> Well then we can be lameasses together, and another thing that irritates me is that since i'm a guy i'm excpected to try and fuck any woman that even glances my direction.


 
Whoo fellow lameass! *highfive*

...Hey, wanna yiff? ;D *dodges bricks*



KashakuTatsu said:


> eh it's not lame, it's actually a good thing. I went through a period of time after a nasty divorce from an abusive guy where I went poly just to avoid the idea of being in a relationship... but it wasn't fulfilling, actually made me feel bad about myself.


 
Yep, it'll do that.  Sex is fun and all, but a real relationship/connection is way better, and if you trivialize the physical aspect of the relationship too much it can do you some damage.  

...At least if you're a chick.  I suspect most guys are immune to this syndrome.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Whoo fellow lameass! *highfive*
> 
> ...Hey, wanna yiff? ;D *dodges bricks*


 

If I recall your zipper got stuck last time..we could always try harder. :3c.

*also dodges bricks#



Nylak said:


> Yep, it'll do that. Sex is fun and all, but a real relationship/connection is way better, and if you trivialize the physical aspect of the relationship too much it can do you some damage.
> 
> ...At least if you're a chick. I suspect most guys are immune to this syndrome.


 
I get called fag becuase I personally think sex isn't the best part of relationships, I would rather have a strong emotional connection with the person i'm with.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

o.=,O


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing lame about not being slutty, even if you enjoy the sexin' without a ring on your hand. :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> If I recall your zipper got stuck last time..we could always try harder. :3c.
> 
> *also dodges bricks#


Pff, no, I don't want to risk ripping my favorite jeans. ]:



KashakuTatsu said:


> o.=,O


Oh, don't give us that look. XD

<3



BlueberriHusky said:


> Nothing lame about not being slutty, even if you enjoy the sexin' without a ring on your hand. :V


 
Another reason I love this community; sluttiness =/= premarital sex. Could not imagine being in any commited relationship without having sex before making a lifelong decision like that. Good lord, those people are either very naive, or brave, or optimistic...or not very picky in bed. xD  More power to em, though.  I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Pff, no, I don't want to risk ripping my favorite jeans. ]:
> 
> 
> Oh, don't give us that look. XD
> ...


 
I could always get you another pair. ;3


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> I could always get you another pair. ;3


 
Easier said than done. ;^; I have "special" dimensions. I'm so tiny I can never find comfy jeans that aren't either too long to manage or just fall off without a ring of duct tape around the top (okay, so I've only done this once, and it was for work).

So I treasure my jeans that fit more than the average person really should. >__>


...Man, I just love getting off topic tonight.  XD


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Easier said than done. ;^; I have "special" dimensions. I'm so tiny I can never find comfy jeans that aren't either too long to manage or just fall off without a ring of duct tape around the top (okay, so I've only done this once, and it was for work).
> 
> So I treasure my jeans that fit more than the average person really should. >__>


 
It's fine, i'll just be gentle. :3c


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

leon said:


> It's fine, i'll just be gentle. :3c


 
Aww, you're just too cute.  ^__^  *pounce*


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

lmfao


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Aww, you're just too cute. ^__^ *pounce*


 
I try my best. :3c *falls to the ground from being tackled by an otter that came from nowhere*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Until they give in to the inevitable and turn gay for lack of other options.


Strong and willpowered males that know they have the potential to attract don't fall to gay.

Well I don't have any real potential other than mind stuff but I am willpowered.
4CHAN!!! It doesn't affect me.
Let's get there for the first time.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Easier said than done. ;^; I have "special" dimensions. I'm so tiny I can never find comfy jeans that aren't either too long to manage or just fall off without a ring of duct tape around the top (okay, so I've only done this once, and it was for work).
> 
> So I treasure my jeans that fit more than the average person really should. >__>
> 
> ...



I feel you there, most people won't believe me when I say that I would like a pair of 28x31 jeans, and then question their existence.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Strong and willpowered males that know they have the potential to attract don't fall to gay.
> 
> Well I don't have any real potential other than mind stuff but I am willpowered.
> 4CHAN!!! It doesn't affect me.
> Let's get there for the first time.


Hey bebbeh, I'll affect you. :V

Oh wait, I have a vagina, doesn't count.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Estidel said:


> I feel you there, most people won't believe me when I say that I would like a pair of 28x31 jeans, and then question their existence.


 
I feel your pain, man. T_T

Try finding something that fits in women's sizes; I'm apparently a size 4 waist with a size -10 length (...I _am_ joking, I don't know how the heck they figure out inseam length in women's sizes; I pretty much relied on men's pants until the last couple years when my body finally decided to turn sorta female in dimensions). XD They usually direct me to the kids' section. And then I die a little inside.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I feel your pain, man. T_T
> 
> Try finding something that fits in women's sizes; I'm apparently a size 4 waist with a size -10 length (...I _am_ joking, I don't know how the heck they figure out inseam length in women's sizes; I pretty much relied on men's pants until the last couple years when my body finally decided to turn sorta female in dimensions). XD They usually direct me to the kids' section. And then I die a little inside.



To be honest I think the female system is kinda dumb, last I checked women had waists that you could measure in inches too, so why give them a confusing 'size' system?

Edit: Shoes too, what's the point in having separate sizing? It's not like men and women have feet that differ in overall structure.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Estidel said:


> To be honest I think the female system is kinda dumb, last I checked women had waists that you could measure in inches too, so why give them a confusing 'size' system?


 
I have no idea!  When I finally went shopping for women's jeans, I gave them my waist and inseam and they were totally all "Oh, you're a size this, unless you want this brand in which case you're a size that, and since you're probably a petite you're actually a size this slim/petite.  PSYCHE."

What the hell.  Way too complicated.  Brainhurt.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

Why is this thread now about clothes shopping. Dammit Del.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 3, 2010)

It's not my fault! Clothes discussion was started and my inner gay pounced.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay, now let's talk about _shoes_.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm sure Del would prefer sparkles and ponies.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Okay, now let's talk about _shoes_.


FFFUUU...


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm sure Del would prefer sparkles and ponies.


 
Also acceptable discussion fodder!


----------



## Estidel (Mar 3, 2010)

I wear nothing but skater shoes despite never having been on a skateboard and boots, I guess I just like thick soles. Though for a few anime cons I've been talked into some women's shoes...

Also Blue don't make me tell them about the glitter pens.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

cause women want to think they're smaller than they are... instead of the pants saying 28 they turned em into an 8 ... XD the only reasoning I ever came up with growing up when they changed the sizing system lol


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Also Blue don't make me tell them about the glitter pens.


Skankweasel, I have secrets of yours too. Cute, unmanly secrets.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey bebbeh, I'll affect you. :V
> 
> Oh wait, I have a vagina, doesn't count.


:V
You can always take this.. water pipe and pretend it's your newly made penis.
Oh wait, it has a 
big hole
Doesn't count :[


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

or get a strap on...


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sadly, I am unmated. (plays worlds smallest violin)


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Okay, now let's talk about _shoes_.


GF only like Nikes while I'm a Kswiss 
>[


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> *opens mouth...then closes it*
> 
> 
> I'll use you as to what to avoid to be in the future :V



Haha, I should clarify that it isn't that bad. Nothing is sexualized. And I keep the plushies to a 4 count minimum on my shelf. It's just enough to make people say, "I wonder if he's a furry." but not enough to make my Mom cry.


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Sadly, I am unmated. (plays worlds smallest violin)



Oklahoma isn't exactly the biggest furry hotspot.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Nothing is wrong with lots of stuffed toys, I have a small collection of ones I've gotten from various trips I've taken, esp a bunch from the different states I visited during my drum corps days lol then again I am a chick so maybe that's expected XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> Haha, I should clarify that it isn't that bad. Nothing is sexualized. And I keep the plushies to a 4 count minimum on my shelf. It's just enough to make people say, "I wonder if he's a furry." but not enough to make my Mom cry.


STILL using you as an example :V


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> Oklahoma isn't exactly the biggest furry hotspot.


 
Oklahoma isn't exactly the biggest ANYTHING spot. And I'm stuck at stupid Forrt Sill.. Yuck
I can honestly say there is only 1 other furry I talk with daily. and thats just in e-mail's.


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> STILL using you as an example :V



I cannot justify a young adult who keeps himself surrounding by furry things.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 3, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> I cannot justify a young adult who keeps himself surrounding by furry things.


specially when they say "wife" :V


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> I cannot justify a young adult who keeps himself surrounding by furry things.


 
lol really? Whats wrong with that? I like to have little furry things all over


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> STILL using you as an example :V


Says the one with six teetees.



ShadowWolf401 said:


> lol really? Whats wrong with that? I like to have little furry things all over


Little furry things.
Little.
Furry.
THINGS.
horny


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Says the one with six teetees.
> 
> 
> Little furry things.
> ...


 
lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Says the one with six teetees.


Six?


----------



## derekkoch (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't really know any furries in my area, though I have my suspicions about a friend of mine who won't admit it.


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> lol really? Whats wrong with that? I like to have little furry things all over



Hehe, I was talking about myself. I just up and tell people, yeah I'm a furry. I like these things.


----------



## Revy (Mar 3, 2010)

so me an my bf r furries but we dont suite up and shit like that.

were normal

wait what


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> Hehe, I was talking about myself. I just up and tell people, yeah I'm a furry. I like these things.


 
i do with most, just some of my friends are open furry haters <gasp>.. and you know what I just noticed..Admore?? how bad was the ice down there a few weeks ago?


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> i do with most, just some of my friends are open furry haters <gasp>.. and you know what I just noticed..Admore?? how bad was the ice down there a few weeks ago?



Not bad, not bad at all. Now, a little over a month ago, horrible.



Revy said:


> so me an my bf r furries but we dont suite up and shit like that.
> 
> were normal
> 
> wait what



You're not normal, you just don't draw unnecessary attention to yourself. Something we can all consider from time to time.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 3, 2010)

furatail said:


> Not bad, not bad at all. Now, a little over a month ago, horrible.



Yeah, it was REALLY bad here, trees and power poles fell allover. we almost got everything cleaned up


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 3, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Almost every female furry has a mate, but hardly any males do. D:


This can't be possible. The population is always female donated.
Yup.


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 3, 2010)

My mate is a furry. He's a raccoon.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

KashakuTatsu said:


> Nothing is wrong with lots of stuffed toys, I have a small collection of ones I've gotten from various trips I've taken, esp a bunch from the different states I visited during my drum corps days lol then again I am a chick so maybe that's expected XD


 
yea a chick with a room full of stuffed animals isn't weird, I seen a few girls rooms like this and they have never heard of furries before...if you see a guy with stuff ponies and animals in his bedroom then either
A)He's a furfag
B)Is gay
or
C)Is just plain creepy and should be avoided at all times :V


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> yea a chick with a room full of stuffed animals isn't weird, I seen a few girls rooms like this and they have never heard of furries before...if you see a guy with stuff ponies and animals in his bedroom then either
> A)He's a furfag
> B)Is gay
> or
> C)Is just plain creepy and should be avoided at all times :V


This made me lol
But I never though of all my stuffed animals as because I was a girl. They're just kinda there XP


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> This made me lol
> But I never though of all my stuffed animals as because I was a girl. They're just kinda there XP


 
lol but its more of a feminine thing to have soft and/or cuddly things in their room.  Unless you have the plushie fetish not many men will have a room stuff full of them, maybe at most is like 4 small ones hiding somewhere are a large husky doll sitting by the bed


----------



## silvermoon93 (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> No thats mean and forcing things on them...I just hope when I do get me a special someone they aren't from the fandom or even know about it, it seems furry females are too manipulative :[


 I didn't actually force him to do anything. I only said that jokingly. :3 He saw me wearing one and jokingly asked, "hey, where's my tail?" and I tossed him an extra of mine. XD


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

bf- Yes he is.

gf- Not in the least.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> bf- Yes he is.
> 
> gf- Not in the least.



You have 2 people?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> You have 2 people?



Long distance and short. My bf knows but there's no point to let my gf know. She doesn't know I'm bi and all that jazz.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Long distance and short. My bf knows but there's no point to let my gf know. She doesn't know I'm bi and all that jazz.


 
Ooh.

That's not a good secret to be keepin.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> lol but its more of a feminine thing to have soft and/or cuddly things in their room.  Unless you have the plushie fetish not many men will have a room stuff full of them, maybe at most is like 4 small ones hiding somewhere are a large husky doll sitting by the bed


lol, sounds like some of my dude friends XD



silvermoon93 said:


> I didn't actually force him to do anything. I only said that jokingly. :3 He saw me wearing one and jokingly asked, "hey, where's my tail?" and I tossed him an extra of mine. XD


Thats what mine would do... if I had one DX



Nylak said:


> Ooh.
> 
> That's not a good secret to be keepin.


agreed


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Ooh.
> 
> That's not a good secret to be keepin.



Last time I told a girl I was dating I was bi I lost a lot of friends after our break up. It's a very good secret to be keepin.


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 3, 2010)

WE'RE SO FURRY WE SAY "MATE" INSTEAD OF "SEXUAL PARTNER" SO WE CAN BE EVEN MORE FURRY


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

I prefer mate over most other terms. Sounds more animalistic and human terms are boring


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer mate over most other terms. Sounds more animalistic and human terms are boring



I don't use it, but it does have the benefits of being gender neutral.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the word mate. sounds better than significant other


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

I like it better than saying "GF", at the least.


----------



## Amoranis (Mar 3, 2010)

Weebz said:


> I like it better than saying "GF", at the least.


  well its akward for me when i say boyfriend. and im male


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I like the word mate. sounds better than significant other


yea a title Furs tend to tarnish by switching mates by the month :V
I'll stick with calling my Girlfriend a girlfriend


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> yea a title Furs tend to tarnish by switching mates by the month :V
> I'll stick with calling my Girlfriend a girlfriend



I've had mine for little over 3 years :3


----------



## Jesie (Mar 3, 2010)

I call my man "Janks".


On some nights it's "Janks Drop Those Pants".


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I've had mine for little over 3 years :3


she didnt like to be called "mate" cause of Furs doing that


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> she didnt like to be called "mate" cause of Furs doing that



Ah. To friends I call him boyfriend, to family he's fiance, and as a general term I use mate
and also we fell in love when we first met/saw eachother so kinda a thing to soul mate as well


----------



## Telnac (Mar 4, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yep, it'll do that.  Sex is fun and all, but a real relationship/connection is way better, and if you trivialize the physical aspect of the relationship too much it can do you some damage.
> 
> ...At least if you're a chick.  I suspect most guys are immune to this syndrome.


No.  Empty sex is... empty for us guys too.  At least, those of us who would like something more than just getting our dick wet.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

silvermoon93 said:


> I didn't actually force him to do anything. I only said that jokingly. :3 He saw me wearing one and jokingly asked, "hey, where's my tail?" and I tossed him an extra of mine. XD


 
lol well that makes one of you, it still sounds like most other females with a so called "mate" deliberately trick them into doing furry stuff :\


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 4, 2010)

I just call my boyfriend my boyfriend. Mate reminds me of a mated pair of animals, which generally aim to produce tons of babies. I don't know why we'd need furry terms, since furry really doesn't play a part in our relationship. We're not wackos who care what pretend animal our bf/gf pretends to be or anything. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 4, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> WE'RE SO FURRY WE SAY "MATE" INSTEAD OF "SEXUAL PARTNER" SO WE CAN BE EVEN MORE FURRY



Lame troll is lame.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I just call my boyfriend my boyfriend. Mate reminds me of a mated pair of animals, which generally aim to produce tons of babies. I don't know why we'd need furry terms, since furry really doesn't play a part in our relationship. We're not wackos who care what pretend animal our bf/gf pretends to be or anything. :V



I think some furries get so wrapped up in being furry that they forget about reality to much.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

got no one atm. I think it would be intersting to be with a other furry. 
Tho Most i known would prob freak at the idea.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, my mate is a furry and an active one at that. We actually met at a furcon and hooked up 2 months later. Its been nearly a year since we met.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 4, 2010)

He was, but then he broke up with me and left the Fandom


----------



## furatail (Mar 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I just call my boyfriend my boyfriend. Mate reminds me of a mated pair of animals, which generally aim to produce tons of babies. I don't know why we'd need furry terms, since furry really doesn't play a part in our relationship. We're not wackos who care what pretend animal our bf/gf pretends to be or anything. :V



The term "mate" doesn't bother me but I prefer to say "wife" to people because whenever I said, "mate" people seemed to hit on me more thinking my relationship was less serious. I like to let people know upfront that I'm not interested in random sex partners.


----------



## Disasterfox (Mar 4, 2010)

Mate sounds so proper english, so I don't like it..

As for relationships add two foxes here :3
I sort of brought the fandom into the entire sophomore+ years of my high school.
_So yeah_, this hot girl was a fox and she rocks and I was like this

so now we're bffs and happily ever after etc etc
for those of you hiding it, don't. It's pretty fun when it seeps into everyday life


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Mar 4, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Mate sounds so proper english, so I don't like it..
> 
> As for relationships add two foxes here :3
> I sort of brought the fandom into the entire sophomore+ years of my high school.
> ...


 
lol thats a great pic. is that you? Also it slips out every now and then. my mother thinks its cute, my dad HATES it, and my friends are all over the place with it. as for this so called "Mate" read a few post back, Im stuck in Fort Sill, Oklahoma (lol soldier here), and I dont know any furries out here. also other than here, there is only one furry I talk to, its e-mail, and he live in Australia...


----------



## Kiszka (Mar 4, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I like the word mate. sounds better than significant other


Agreed.
Significant other sounds so.. impersonal. =/


Also I use mate in the sense of 'it was fate that made it happen' and it sounds more.. loving than just saying you are married. Anyone can be married and half of those go sour.



Telnac said:


> No.  Empty sex is... empty for us guys too.  At least, those of us who would like something more than just getting our dick wet.


Hmm, I know quite a bit of those... 



Ibuuyk said:


> He was, but then he broke up with me and left the Fandom


Ouch... X__X *pats*


----------



## squiddysquiddysquiddy (Mar 4, 2010)

Oy me mates 'n I is always drawing them furries and wh-

Oh wait.  You're not European/Austrailian.  D:

(inb4 half the people in this thread are internet dating.  :x )


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 4, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I like the word mate. sounds better than significant other



Agreed. It's more personal too. I don't say "significant other" ever. It just doesn't sound right. Technically, he's my fiance but if I call him that, then people start asking about when the wedding is and details and...well, I haven't got to planning that yet.



> WE'RE SO FURRY WE SAY "MATE" INSTEAD OF "SEXUAL PARTNER" SO WE CAN BE  EVEN MORE FURRY


:roll:
My dictionary defines mate as informal: a person's husband, wife, or other sexual partner. And I've heard people who are obviously not furries use it to refer to their partner. It is not a furry-specific term.


----------



## Willow (Mar 4, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer mate over most other terms. Sounds more animalistic and human terms are boring


I use mate or partner...


----------



## Falconpunch (Mar 4, 2010)

At this point I no longer want a mate.... I think I need one. I would love a female furry friend. But, then again I want land, stable job, and a better car; can't always get what I want. haha. ^^


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2010)

Falconpunch said:


> At this point I no longer want a mate.... I think I need one.



Ah yes, the desperation angle. I hear the ladies love that one.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 4, 2010)

If you get desperate enough you may want to start thinking about broadening your horizons, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> Agreed. It's more personal too. I don't say "significant other" ever. It just doesn't sound right. Technically, he's my fiance but if I call him that, then people start asking about when the wedding is and details and...well, I haven't got to planning that yet.
> 
> 
> :roll:
> My dictionary defines mate as informal: a person's husband, wife, or other sexual partner. And I've heard people who are obviously not furries use it to refer to their partner. It is not a furry-specific term.


Furries bastardize it by using mate for ever person they switch to by a monthly bases :V


----------



## Cygnus421 (Mar 5, 2010)

My Girlfriend is what I like to call "Furry By Association"

She has a panda fursona that she doesn't really use much.  In fact, I sort of bought her her fursona as a gift one year.  She's alright with me being furry and whatnot, and she even likes the idea of coming to conventions with me


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 5, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> Agreed. It's more personal too. I don't say "significant other" ever. It just doesn't sound right. Technically, he's my fiance but if I call him that, then people start asking about when the wedding is and details and...well, I haven't got to planning that yet.



Thats the same deal with me. I call him boyfriend if people ask cause then they ask all those questions and I just don't know yet. I'd like to get married right now, but I don't have the money to be able to have the wedding I want. And we both still live at our parents houses cause we don't have a job to be able to afford a place to live. Once we live on our own and have the money to have the wedding I want then I'll set a date.

And I say wedding that I want because he doesn't care as long as he doesn't have to wear white or pink and that I'm happy. :3


----------



## Erewolf (Mar 5, 2010)

my boyfriend is a furry

almost as bad as i am


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> my boyfriend is a furry
> 
> almost as bad as i am


Aww...you're lucky.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Aww...you're lucky.


 yeah.... my GF doesnt know i like furry stuff..... -_-  she thinks they are weird though....


----------



## Erewolf (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Aww...you're lucky.



C: I'm very lucky indeed, in fact we met because of our mutual furriness


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 5, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> C: I'm very lucky indeed, in fact we met because of our mutual furriness


I hope I meet someone like that. :3


----------



## Erewolf (Mar 5, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I hope I meet someone like that. :3



I'm sure you will c:


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 5, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> C: I'm very lucky indeed, in fact we met because of our mutual furriness



aww, you're so sweet c:

<3


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 5, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Thats the same deal with me. I call him boyfriend if people ask cause then they ask all those questions and I just don't know yet. I'd like to get married right now, but I don't have the money to be able to have the wedding I want. And we both still live at our parents houses cause we don't have a job to be able to afford a place to live. Once we live on our own and have the money to have the wedding I want then I'll set a date.
> 
> And I say wedding that I want because he doesn't care as long as he doesn't have to wear white or pink and that I'm happy. :3


Same here, except we don't live with parents. Right now all money is going towards the bills we have to pay because we are on our own. At least the wedding I want is simple, which won't be that expensive hopefully.


To stay on topic, we are both furries. I'd say I'm more involved in the fandom than he is. Not sure if I can say I got him into it because he was always very furry-like to start with. I even knew exactly what species he'd claim to be before he ever said it. Raccoons! I would have been very surprised if he chose another species. Anyways about a year ago I told him there was a local furry group meeting nearby and that I was going and invited him to join. When asked his species, he'd say "I'm just here with her."  Now he's got a huge raccoon tail. :lol:


----------



## Disasterfox (Mar 5, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> lol thats a great pic. is that you? Also it slips out every now and then. my mother thinks its cute, my dad HATES it, and my friends are all over the place with it. as for this so called "Mate" read a few post back, Im stuck in Fort Sill, Oklahoma (lol soldier here), and I dont know any furries out here. also other than here, there is only one furry I talk to, its e-mail, and he live in Australia...



Haha, that's a negative.. It's some dozer from skateboard revolution

Good to see other casual furs out there. Hiding all the time really sucks :3
I neglected to mention that my school is a furry hive. It kind-of, flipped inside out here.. Only the cool people are wild, you see >:3

Wow that makes me scared of what's next


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

I am currently stuck in the middle of things.

Do I want someone who's down to earth, but has been exposed to the fandom?
Or, would I rather have someone who has never been exposed and can lead me in the path towards 'righteousness?'

_Lulz._



And 'mate' will never be in my vocabulary,
but I think that is simply because I am only a mild amount of furry.

'Partner,' or 'Hubby' will work just splendidly, me thinks.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 6, 2010)

-shifts around- remember how I said I'd never date a furfag again? >_> same girl too.


----------



## Estidel (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes indeed, though my posting here is kinda redundant because she did so a while ago.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -shifts around- remember how I said I'd never date a furfag *again*? >_> same girl too.


That means you already did.
What was the experience?
RaepRaepRaepRaep


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 6, 2010)

My boyfriend isn't a furry in any way, but he knows I am and while he frowns upon FA coming up as my top site on google chrome (lol) he's fine with my furriness and thinks my drawings are cute. 
Out of the many weird things I do, being a furry isn't something he emphasizes when he points out my strangeness. 

He also like snow leopards a lot, so sometimes I draw him as one and he thinks thats cute too. <3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That means you already did.
> What was the experience?
> RaepRaepRaepRaep



It just didn't end well. But she asked me to be her gf again at like 6am..


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 6, 2010)

My wife is a furry, maybe not so active as to suit with me (we are doing a suit for her, though) but she's real cool with being the handler/photographer.

Her fursona is a tigress as proven by this Picture taken of her just before we were married some 29+ years ago.


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> It just didn't end well. But she asked me to be her gf again at like 6am..



It's a trap. Or at least seems to be :V


----------



## Olivitree (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope, he's a little furry perhaps but barely, more of a fan of the art and nothing more.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

He goes dewk dewk dewk.

I go SMASH SMASH SMASH.

Story of our love life. Mustelids ftw.


----------



## Disasterfox (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He goes dewk dewk dewk.
> 
> I go SMASH SMASH SMASH.
> 
> Story of our love life. Mustelids ftw.



I'm afraid to ask..


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He goes dewk dewk dewk.
> 
> I go SMASH SMASH SMASH.
> 
> Story of our love life. Mustelids ftw.


You guys are horny.


----------



## thejackalface (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope, but he's tolerant enough of my shit. I'm glad, to be honest - keeps me rounded and frequently (gently) takes the piss out of all the furry ridiculousness.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not a furry, but my boyfriend is.

I met him on his furry forum, where I trolled him mercilessly and was promptly banned. b^-^

Then I found out he lived down the street from me all along and now we are the best of friends forever~!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

yep
we are both 100%
(but mostly online and in the bedroom)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 7, 2010)

Gnome said:


> yep
> we are both 100%
> (but mostly online and in the bedroom)


 
....ew. i like the hookah in your avi though.


----------

